# Uberx driver account waitlisted w/ out any notice



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like you guys have one less driver on the road 

*I received an email about 1hr ago from Uber Atlanta:*

Hi, [...]:

Your partner account has been waitlisted. If this was not done at your request, please contact [email protected] for more information.

Thanks!

Uber Atlanta

*I replied:*

Good Day,

My partner account has been waitlisted. You have not informed me off what I did wrong and as of this writing, have a 4.83 driver rating and thus don't think it's my driver's rating that has resulted in this. Can you please explain what my offense is? Uber is known for their poor communication and actions such as this - suspending a drivers account without out informing them as to why - conveys one of many current issues we - your independent contractors or partners - have with Uber.

Regards

-----------------------------------------

I have two guesses as to why my account was waitlisted. For one, I have cancelled several requests these past few weeks as I only pick up pax who request a ride w/ a *1.5x* or higher surge rate. Thus if this is the case, then I have no intention of driving for Uber again as I do NOT make any profit @ the .*95 cents / mile* rates here in Atlanta. Even w/ a *1.4x* surge or lower, the rate is still not profitable for me.

My 2nd guess is that two days ago I accepted a pax request w/ a *4 star* rating. As I don't pick up any pax lower than a *4.6*, I sent a text informing the pax that I couldn't pick her due to her rating & recommended she ask her next Uber driver to show her rating. She informed me that she would report me to Uber & I kindly replied that I have the right to deny any pax I am not comfortable with and that I was trying to help her 

Guess next time I will cancel & not try to give them a reason why...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if 95/mile is your rate, I wouldnt trip
but keep us posted if they reply back and tell you why
probably will be the acceptance/cancellation rate


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

You're doing the right thing.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Looks like you guys have one less driver on the road
> 
> *I received an email about 1hr ago from Uber Atlanta:*
> 
> ...


If you were doing this kind of thing while representing my company I would boot you as well. Good riddance.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Looks like you guys have one less driver on the road
> 
> *I received an email about 1hr ago from Uber Atlanta:*
> 
> ...


Why do you have to text the pax about why you can't pick her up? Just cancel and select "Do not charge passenger" ! And you gotta stop automatically accept pings just ignore those low rated pings!


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Have to agree with Big Machine , you're going out of your way to be mean to a passenger. Your job is to drive, not to educate or scorn passengers. Whatever you decide with your next ping, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

UberxD said:


> Why do you have to text the pax about why you can't pick her up? Just cancel and select "Do not charge passenger" ! And you gotta stop automatically accept pings just ignore those low rated pings!





Danikjan said:


> Have to agree with Big Machine , you're going out of your way to be mean to a passenger. Your job is to drive, not to educate or scorn passengers. Whatever you decide with your next ping, keep it to yourself.


You are both right. I accept responsibility in that regard and will no longer explain myself to pax for cancelling. I must admit, I like many other drivers on this forum am not happy w/ the current conditions of being an Uber driver & have taken out part of that feeling on the pax. Ofcourse, I don't do this when I pick them up which is why my rating is still good.

But I purposefully accept non surge requests, wait @ least 2-3mins then cancel if they call or just because 

I received a response from Uber this afternoon & they informed me it was because my cancellation rate is above *15%* & claimed they had warned me (via email) twice already although I never received such emails.

I will be reactivated this Friday *4/3/15 
*
Hence forth I will only go online when there is a surge & the moment I see there is no surge, I will immediately log off. Furthermore, if a pax w/ a rating below *4.5 *requests a ride, I will call them & make up a story about my car being damaged & ask that they cancel the ride.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-no-shows-count-against-our-cancelation-rate.16878/#post-231182

Many disagree but it is my incorect opinion that:

You can let it ping through 10% of the time and cancel another 10% and still keep uber happy. 20% of trips should do ya. I try to never ask pax to cancel. Seems like a source of pax complaints to uber, but others on the board seem to use it to thier advantage


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> You can let it ping through 10% of the time and cancel another 10% and still keep uber happy. 20% of trips should do ya. I try to never ask pax to cancel. Seems like a source of pax complaints to uber, but others on the board seem to use it to thier advantage.


Thnx for the advise. I will let it go thru & cancel the others next time.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Remember pax no show counts against acceptance rate and pax cancels count towards it


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Remember pax no show counts against acceptance rate and pax cancels count towards it


I didn't undestand that statement. Pax no-show & wen a pax cancels on us both counts towards are acceptance rating?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

EDIT: Seems many respected members disagree with the following opinion so...

If you cancel as a no show even if you get the fee, it still counts as a driver cancel.

If you accept a trip and the customer cancels, it counts as an accept.

So, you have to leave a little room because pax are gonna no show and you don't want to have to stress about it.

Also watch for the dreaded re-ping...meaning if there are not a lot of cars out you may receive the same request more than once. Each time counts


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> If you cancel as a no show even if you get the fee, it still counts as a driver cancel.
> 
> If you accept a trip and the customer cancels, it counts as an aceept.
> 
> So, you have to leave a little room because pax are gonna no show and you don't want to have to stress about it.


 Ok I see what u mean..thnx


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Scenicruiser Cancellations by PAX or cancellations for no show DO NOT count against you. Check your facts before giving out advise.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I said Cancellations by pax count as acceptance.
No shows count as driver cancels according to my logs. You sure on this? I'll email support and make sure
https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-no-shows-count-against-our-cancelation-rate.16878/#post-231182


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

100% positive. had 7 cancellations for now show in 1 week and was still at 100% acceptance.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> 100% positive. had 7 cancellations for now show in 1 week and was still at 100% acceptance.


If you accept all pings and cancel all pings, 100% acceptance
If you cancel more than 10% iNCLUDING no shows you get nasty email/text #2.

Ok don't know what I was thinking asking a csr. I just received a canned answer, quick though but only told me about rating 5 stars. Maybe somebody you can trust will clear it up for us. I keep accurate logs and know when the warning is coming.
Anybody?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-no-shows-count-against-our-cancelation-rate.16878/#post-231182


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

hmm...interesting but out of 48 accepted 7 cancelled which is more than 10% cancellation. There has to be more to it.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe they're just picking on me. They have accidentally fired me and sent out bogus pax complaints to many in my market at the same time...we will have to settle here cuz uber decided to answer what I didn't ask. 100 trips -8 do not charge rider and 3 no shows gets me a warning text

Amybody else???
https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-no-shows-count-against-our-cancelation-rate.16878/#post-231182


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

EDIT: many respected members disagree with me on this:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-no-shows-count-against-our-cancelation-rate.16878/#post-231182


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> If you accept all pings and cancel all pings, 100% acceptance
> ?


Huh? cancel all pings and you get a 100% acceptance? no way

Pax no show's will NOT ding you (you wont get deactivated because drivers do not come out withing 5min,thats out of your control)
If you select a no show, yes that's a driver cancel, but means nothing, because it doesnt count against you.

THIS is what counts against you:

not accepting a ping (which is most regions is the same as letting a ping come in and you simply doing nothing about it)
accepting a ping but cancelling it with a reason other than no show or wrong address shown

a pax cancelling a trip has no bearing on you, EXCEPT if they have a bad experience during the ride and cancel it (and get out) and emails customer support about it

I always have a 100% cancellation rate. If you accept a ping, and its too far, or the pax rating is 1.5, just drive in the opposite direction of the ping,and shortly thereafter the pax will cancel. no ding to you


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

All I know is what I log and my weekly warning texts. I have edited my posts with a link to a thread about it and put a disclaimer on my posts. I would delete my posts, but seems like that would confuse this thread, more than I already have.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-no-shows-count-against-our-cancelation-rate.16878/#post-231182


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

For whatever reason, driver ops get exponentially more pissed about something if you tell/talk to the rider about it. My best guess is that this is what got you waitlisted and if your city has an office you can go to, that's the fastest way to clear things up. They waitlist you until they can speak to you and then the decision is made to either reactivate or permaban you. I wouldn't imagine this would result in a permaban (especially if your record is good), this is small potatoes compared to other cases.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-no-shows-count-against-our-cancelation-rate.16878/#post-231182
> 
> Many disagree but it is my incorect opinion that:
> 
> You can let it ping through 10% of the time and cancel another 10% and still keep uber happy. 20% of trips should do ya. I try to never ask pax to cancel. Seems like a source of pax complaints to uber, but others on the board seem to use it to thier advantage


Don't ask them to cancel.

Pretend you are lost and drive the other way until they do.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Shocking that people should be giving a shit acceptance rates. Mine has been below 50% for quite some time. I have that right as an independant contractor.

Now cancelling after accepting is a different story. Not professional. Not polite. Only reflects on the driver and his attitude.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> I have that right as an independant contractor.
> 
> Now cancelling after accepting is a different story. Not professional. Not polite. Only reflects on the driver and his attitude.


I totally agree with you! I think it's wrong to accept it with the intention to cancel it. And sadly, that's the advice I see everyone giving to new drivers to do?


----------



## Sasisusan (Aug 13, 2015)

I do not understand, I have driven for over a year maintaining a 4.9 to 5.0 rating in early October my account was cut off because of second background check, Checkr submitted an inaccurate report so I disputed it, I received the updated one a few days ago I embarrassed to say I have a misdemeanor from 7yrs ago for trespassing, my brother and I were arguing Yada yada yada . Why is my account still off? Is it because of the misdemeanor? And why did they let me drive for a year? Wouldn't the quality of my work and good ratings for the last year count for anything? Do you think they will eventually let me work again?

Thanks

*I received an email about 1hr ago from Uber Atlanta:*

Hi, [...]:

Your partner account has been waitlisted. If this was not done at your request, please contact [email protected] for more information.

Thanks!

Uber Atlanta

*I replied:*

Good Day,

My partner account has been waitlisted. You have not informed me off what I did wrong and as of this writing, have a 4.83 driver rating and thus don't think it's my driver's rating that has resulted in this. Can you please explain what my offense is? Uber is known for their poor communication and actions such as this - suspending a drivers account without out informing them as to why - conveys one of many current issues we - your independent contractors or partners - have with Uber.

Regards

-----------------------------------------

I have two guesses as to why my account was waitlisted. For one, I have cancelled several requests these past few weeks as I only pick up pax who request a ride w/ a *1.5x* or higher surge rate. Thus if this is the case, then I have no intention of driving for Uber again as I do NOT make any profit @ the .*95 cents / mile* rates here in Atlanta. Even w/ a *1.4x* surge or lower, the rate is still not profitable for me.

My 2nd guess is that two days ago I accepted a pax request w/ a *4 star* rating. As I don't pick up any pax lower than a *4.6*, I sent a text informing the pax that I couldn't pick her due to her rating & recommended she ask her next Uber driver to show her rating. She informed me that she would report me to Uber & I kindly replied that I have the right to deny any pax I am not comfortable with and that I was trying to help her 

Guess next time I will cancel & not try to give them a reason why...[/QUOTE]


Pascal O. said:


> Looks like you guys have one less driver on the road
> 
> *I received an email about 1hr ago from Uber Atlanta:*
> 
> ...


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Looks like you guys have one less driver on the road
> 
> *I received an email about 1hr ago from Uber Atlanta:*
> 
> ...


if you cancel, cancel; no explanation needed. its too late for you now that you got reported.


----------



## Howy (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't think wait listed is the same as SUSPENDED, also don't ever tell the pax why your cancelling. You don't have to nor should you. The pax could screen shot the text as proof and cry discrimination. For some reason news are all over that crap. I'd say taxi lobbyists are behind those studies, and non about pax discriminating us.


----------

